# Dokumentation / Konzeption von Rechtesystemen



## Saheeda (7. Jul 2016)

Hi,

wir haben in einer unserer Anwendungen ein (für mich) recht komplexes Rechtesystem, beispielsweise: "Wenn Objekt A den Status B hat, dürfen User mit Rolle C nur die Felder D1 und D2 bearbeiten, aber D3 und D4 als readonly sehen."
Für jede Möglichkeit ein eigenes Objekt für die GUI zu erstellen würde ganz schnell explodieren.

1. Ich würde den IST-Zustand gern dokumentieren. Mir fällt dafür aber nur eine Tabelle je Status ein, mit Rolle/Feld in Zeile/Spalte. Fühlt sich irgendwie unbefriedigend an.
Gibts dafür ne Best Practice?

2. Ich kenne unsere Umsetzung. Mich würde aber interessieren, wie man das eventuell auch hätte anders machen können.
Kann mir jemand zu dem Thema Literatur/Links empfehlen (gern auch englisch!)?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## stg (8. Jul 2016)

Du kannst eine Liste mit allen Kombinations-Möglichkeiten, die interessant sind, erstellen (quasi ein Croos-Join auf alle Möglichen Stati, Rollen und Felder) und dann einfach durchixen, ob bei dieser Kombination gelesen und/oder geschrieben werden darf. Da kannst du dann mit entsprechender Filterung auch leicht alle interessanten Informationen ablesen, egal ob gefragt wird, was ein User mit Rolle C alles sehen darf, oder wer alles Feld D4 beschreiben darf oder sonst was..
Wenn man die Rechte auf diese Weise auch im System (in welcher Form auch immer) vorhält, dann ist die Dokumentation quasi schon mit inbegriffen und es ist sichergestellt, dass Dokumentation und System konsistent sind. Natürlich muss so eine Liste auch gepflegt werden, aber wenn ein Eintrag vergessen wird, dann kann halt niemand das Feld sehen oder beschreiben, das fällt dann also doch relativ schnell auf.
Ob das so toll ist musst du selbst beurteilen, dass sind einfach nur meine spontanten Gedanken zu der Frage.


----------

